# Home schooler going to college...



## great_pudgy_owl (Apr 20, 2015)

..what should I expect?


----------



## marblecloud95 (Aug 12, 2015)

Well, what do you expect?


----------



## Fischer (Aug 16, 2012)

Expect to meet lots of people.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

Expect to meet lots of people, undertand group dynamics, work in group projects and hang out in and out of university.

This can be a pre-lesson for the start of your career life, as you'll learn how to interact with people and work together. Work often is not only about doing your job, but doing so with people.


----------



## jdo75765 (Sep 1, 2015)

On the plus side, lots of writing and learning. On the downside, lots of collaboration with other students.


----------



## marbleous (Feb 21, 2014)

Expect to be surprised by the variety of lifestyles people live!


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

1. How are you at with social skills? If you are worried about this, I don't blame you. It was my worst, most feared aspect of traditional college. Wear headphones, if you can make friends awesome. 

2. Don't get your feelings hurt if a professor is cold; it isn't personal. 

3. All of the motivation to do well falls on you. 

4. Figure out how you best learn, and apply that to college. Personally, I need a way to take notes. Notebooks are good; laptops are better.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Socialize, but don't go nuts.

Balance and moderation are key, but expect everything but.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

take course online and become an IT guy so you dont have to socialize for the rest of your life.


on a serious note. it will be a big change for you. but really,it is going to be fun. just be the person you want to be and not to compromise that to fit in with others. there will be people who are like you who will accept you. oh people will lie to you, figure out who is trustworthy who is not. if someone is nice to you, understand why that person is nice to you. what motive that person have. etc etc.  good luck


----------



## Fischer (Aug 16, 2012)

stiletto said:


> Socialize, but don't go nuts.
> 
> Balance and moderation are key, but expect everything but.


There is often a metaphorical triangle used to describe something similar. 

The sides of the triangles are:
1) Good Grades
2) Enough Sleep
3) Satisfying Social Life.

It seems that students can only have two of these at a time


Most of all for me college is a place where I find myself. Where I learn who I really am and how I work.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Why are people focusing on socializing? 

I'm willing to guess the most surprising part is going to be class size and the education structure. I don't know what kind of homeschooling you had (all one-on-one or maybe a few classes in a cooperative) or for how long, but regardless, college classes are likely going to be a lot more impersonal. Not sure how much experience you've had with classrooms in general but that could be an adjustment. You'll have to be really proactive if you need help and probably need to manage your time carefully.


----------



## Fischer (Aug 16, 2012)

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> You'll have to be really proactive if you need help and probably need to manage your time carefully.


Easily the best advice posted so far.


----------



## La Li Lu Le Lo (Aug 15, 2011)

Beware of the liberal agenda you're likely to have pushed on you while there. You're going to have to deal with a lot of foolish people.


----------



## jamaix (Sep 20, 2013)

My kids were both home schooled and they made the transition to college just fine. In fact my son said college composition was easy. My daughter only went to college for two years, she quit when she married. My son is now a junior and had absolutely no problem making the transition from high school to college.

Home schooled doesn't always mean the same the thing to everyone. There are so many annoying stereotypes and prejudices that it is ridiculous. Although I am sure you are probably well aware of that. Many will make comments about socializing as though you were locked away in a closet and not allowed to associate with other people. Although that may be true for some, it is certainly not true for most.

Some of the things my son noticed about college versus home school

Some of the professors really don't care whether you come to class or not. They figure that is on you.
Some of the professors are very knowledgeable and helpful. Some he questions why they chose the teaching profession.
Many of the students don't really seem to care how well they do, so long as they get a passing grade. (they put forth the bare minimum to get by)

I can't really predict how well a given home school student will do because a lot of that depends upon the student and the exposures they had while being home schooled. For the most part my son found some college classes to be easier than he expected, while a few challenged him. Socially he had no problem whatsoever. In fact classmates are routinely surprised when they find out that he was home schooled. 

There is this stereotype of the ill adjusted, socially awkward person that people seem to associate with "home schoolers." So, I would say expect there to be some bias towards you if people find out. They can't help it, they probably just buy into all of the negative stereotypes that exist. Many only hear about that "one weird" home school family and assume that it applies to all. It's as though some seem to think there aren't any ill adjusted, socially awkward public school students. 

If all your classes were taken at home with a parent, the adjustment could be a bit more difficult, if they were lax about deadlines. Although my son has had a couple of college professors that were pretty lax about deadlines. If like my kids you were in a co-op, the adjustment will be easier. My son also took paid classes with other home schooled students. Did you participate in any sports activities while being home schooled? 

*Good luck with the transition.* I'm sure you'll do fine. Both of my children made the adjustment fairly easily. My only regret is that my daughter didn't finish, but it was her choice to make.


----------



## great_pudgy_owl (Apr 20, 2015)

@jamaix. The reply's appreciated. 

I probably should've given more information: My mom home schooled me up till seventh grade and from there it was by an online school. I haven't done any team sports except at camp, but twice a month we'll meet up at a park with other home schoolers. @bigstupidgrin I admit, the icon of the socially stupid home schooler is a little true for me in the sense that while I don't really have a problem talking to adults or little kids, I'm awkward with kids my own age. So meeting people was one of my worries, as well as what to expect in classes. Thank you for the steamroll on the stereotypes though, we're not all baby moles hiding behind window blinds.

Today was actually my first day and it was more calming that I thought it would be. Was probably more quiet than I had to be, but was surprised to see a lot of other students the same way. All my teachers seem great so far and the work not that hard. Everyone has mentioned there being a lot of "collaborative" work and group projects, so far it's very true and I haven't decided if I like it or not XD


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

great_pudgy_owl said:


> ..what should I expect?


Expect to have to study things by yourself and things being much more difficult than on high school levels. Get textbooks. Preferably try to get them before it starts and start learning from them before lessons start.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

jamaix said:


> There is this stereotype of the ill adjusted, socially awkward person that people seem to associate with "home schoolers." So, I would say expect there to be some bias towards you if people find out. They can't help it, they probably just buy into all of the negative stereotypes that exist. Many only hear about that "one weird" home school family and assume that it applies to all. It's as though some seem to think there aren't any ill adjusted, socially awkward public school students.


Many schools are full of weird, anti-social people. Actually they often manufacture them.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

great_pudgy_owl said:


> ..what should I expect?


I can speak to this. I was a homeschooler my whole childhood and highschool and I started college age 12. 

Things to expect:

You will get attention. Some of it will be positive, most of it will be negative, but coated behind a face of positivism. This attention will largely include
1) Jealousy & Defensive behavior: older people will feel threatened by a young person in their midst, especially if that younger person is mentally dexterous and competent. Animosity thinly veiled through belitteling, ordering you around or smearing your face in "When I was your age" or "You'll grow up and see" is common. Stand up to it, do not let it get you down.
2) Envy in the form of "de-flowering": when I went to college I was obviously a virgin and very innocent. Men and women were extremely envious of my youth and sexual "newness" and tried to bring me down by talking about their lewd sexual encounters or telling me how I would eventually "loose it" and other gross things that really traumatized me. Because they were "adults" I felt obligated to pay attention to them, even though they were idiots. In retrospect I realize this was a form of discrimination and harassment and if I had known I would have reported them.
3) Being a Teacher's Pet: you are homeschooler so it goes without saying a level of maturity, intellect and competence for your age will set you apart from other students and this will thrill your professors who will immediately single you out and cater to you. This is a distinct advantage but other students will resent it. Take advantage of any preference you get and ignore the haters. Many homeschoolers who went to college in my group became really good buds with our professors and we still keep in touch with them to this day.
4) Being Lonely: because you are underage you will not be allowed to participate in many college activities and the dating scene will be void to you. Also, due to the age gap even if you do make older friends you will always feel a little out of your own skin. Be prepared to hear remarks like "you're an old soul" or an "indigo child." This is an older person's way of kindly pointing out that they respect you...despite the fact that you're at least a decade younger.
5) Expect sexual attention...from adults: you may or may not look young but there adults who won't know or who will know but don't care. My mother did not prepare me for the sexual attention or how to defend myself from 18, 21 or 30 yr old men's attempts to garner my attention and as a result I got a lot of harrasment that went beyond flattering into flat out creepy and even borderline dangerous. I was very lucky to escape unscathed but unfortunately I did end up a victim of sexual abuse when I was 14 at the hands of a classmate who was 30. Looking back this was not the fault of the college but my own inhability to discern predatory behavior and my mother not equipping me with the skills to defend myself. Also, this particular classmate was from a junior college class I was sub-bing at the time and not the music college where I was attending full time, so he was from a demographic I would not consider completely representative of the university where I was at. Know that you are a minor and that any and all flirting from people 18 and older is predatory. If they continue to flirt tell them you will report them to the authorities asap. This will make them back down. If I had known this I would have saved myself: my ignorance of the law was a tale tell giveaway to this particular creep who knew that I didn't know.
6) Nobody Cares: what you wear, if you're late, if you are religious or not religious. College is wonderful because you can be you. But if you are the kind of teen who is trying to define yourself by the group then college can be a bit overwhelming. I found it both exhilarating and yet also quite alienating. I am an extreme introvert, however, and I suspect being around people for the first time was why I felt drained 24/7 after going to class. 
7) Homework: is easier in the sense it's not as stupid and typical highschool homework...but it's homework and if you've never had homework before it's a drain. I either did all my homework during class or blew it off because I thought it was stupid, the later being a mistake. I managed to pull off a 3.5 only because I found college to be pretty brainless, however I lost the perfect 4.0 because I would often skip homework I found to be inane or pointless.
8) Class time: class time also was inane and pointless 75% of the time, which is far too much. I skipped a lot of classes which got me in trouble so I took up things like drawing, knitting or origami to pass the time. If you find yourself bored take up a similar hobby because nothing gets prof more pissed off than a young, young, young teen punk blowing off their class and acing the tests. 
9) Group projects: quite possibly the most retarded yet defining aspect of any educational or work related environment, group projects may be your bane if you've never socialized or been a part of a team. As an extreme introvert and someone who intuitively understands things without being able to articulate my method, group projects turned out to be my kryptonite. I still can't understand why or how group projects benefit anyone other than the dumbest people in the class.
10) Texbooks, politically correct banter and fad educational ideas: these morph over time but if you've actually ever read original texts you will find college backwards and redactive. I've never gotten used to the fact that textbooks can be sold and re-written and sold again for exorbitant prices but that the original texts which are being examined within barely get a footnote from the editors. I long-sufferingly sat through many classes listening to people's opinions of critic's opinions of critic's opinions of an actual text and this drove me crazy. For this reason alone I dropped out of college and never went back: I can go to the library and read Kant or Voltaire from their own lips, why would I pay someone $150 to read the critic's critique of another critic's critique of their work and then get tested on those critiques as if they were fact? College is not about learning or genuine study, it's about parroting the fad notions of whatever guru happens to be popular at the time. This will be apparent to you as a homeschooler but not the mass of mindless plebians who have suckled on the bottle of capitalist mush their whole lives and it will create a stew of cognitive dissonance which may drive you wild, depending on your humor.
11) Debates are actually touchy-feely discussions which will backfire on you, especially if you are right because adults will throw down the age card when they loose. Watch for it.
12) Cafeteria food is expensive and sucks...unless you happen to be in a college which offers options like Subway or Panera bread.
13) People will make out in front of you and it's gross.
14) You will quickly find out that adults are just as dumb as you are, if not dumber and this may posit an existential crisis of sorts.
15) You will get called out on things like spelling and MLA formatting but the content of your writing will be totally overlooked, regardless of how much research you did. TA's don't actually care what you write as long as it looks like what you wrote you actually researched. However, if you master your spelling and MLA style you can make a killing writing college papers for dumb adults at $7-10 per page. I funded my trip to Africa with money from writing my classmate's papers.
16) You will have less time for important ventures like walking or hobbies or actual reading/writing and science experiments. I came to resent adults and their adult standards which I found to be incredibly hypocritical, farcical and inefficient or 'stupid.' 
17) if you are from a religious household, college can be challenging and disillusioning. I can't say how it will impact you but don't expect your world to stay "status quo," especially if you haven't interacted in a peer-to-peer classroom before. 
18) Burnt out Profs: this is not a cliche, the burnt out, crotchety professor is a stereotype based in reality. Do not argue with your proffesor, do not contradict him but do not buy his or her bullshit, either. I cannot tell you how many lib arts proffesors are complete, raving a) lunatics or b) idiots. Liberal Arts proffesors are among the most mentally deficient adults in the career force. They cannot succeed at making money or doing anything technical, labor intensive or even basic math which is why they have receded into the confines of common academic thought. Yes, there are brilliant LibArts profs out there, and they're rare and in some ancient and exlusive place...like Cambrige or Bryn Mawr...you know, one of those place you can't afford. Your average state college and even private college lib arts professor is likely someone who is an xNFx type who can't cope with the real book, or, for that matter, the authors they read. They've decided to influence young hearts and minds with whichever fad academic radicalism happens to be in passing at the time. These professors don't actually do any research because they weren't capable of getting a grant (read here: they were not creative, abstract or inventive), therefore they will live vicariously through renditions of Harold Blooms IDEAS about Shakespeare without really taking the Bard, or any author or philosopher for that matter, seriously. Of course, you can never hint that you've caught on to their facade. Do not make the mistake I made and challenge their ideas of what Shakespeare or Hegle actually said, or bring up the Greek translation of what Aristotle wrote...just bite your lip and *when it comes time to write an essay, parrot whatever the professor's opinion was about his favorite subject. This will not only guarantee you 100's on your papers, if this will ensure that you get their raving endorsement for scholarships, grants and MA references. * Getting A's in Liberal Art's class literally is THAT easy. This is the best piece of advice you will get on how to brown-nose your way into the affections of you Lib Art's profs and 4.0 grades. For math and science you will actually just need to get the answers right, which I find to be relieving and straightforward. 



Would I go back and do it again? Yes, but I would have dropped out much earlier, at least once I completed all my math, science and music theory/lab classes. I'm glad I experienced it while I was in my teens because now in my twenties I am pursuing what I've always wanted to do. I'm debt free and I am starting my own business during a time when most other twenty-somethings are hampered by college and paying off college. Despite the sexual assault, going to college in my teens was the best thing my parents allowed me to do and I would not only homeschool my kids, I would send them to college at as early as possible.


----------



## saxol (Aug 20, 2015)

Everyone said a lot already so I won't try to add anything more but I hope you really enjoy college and this time in your life in general. I bet your parents are proud of you and will continue to be. Have you decided on a major/field?


----------



## great_pudgy_owl (Apr 20, 2015)

saxol said:


> Everyone said a lot already so I won't try to add anything more but I hope you really enjoy college and this time in your life in general. I bet your parents are proud of you and will continue to be. Have you decided on a major/field?


Yes, mostly. It's going to be in the graphics/animation area


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Honestly? Just don't skip any and everything will be okay.


----------

